# Anyone in Greenville/Simpsonville, Sc?



## florotory (Aug 4, 2017)

I moved to Simpsonville Sc last October. I haven't had much of a chance to get out and shoot much. Is there anyone on here that lives in this area?


----------



## florotory (Nov 6, 2017)

nobody?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 8, 2017)

Nobody in Jacksonville, Fl either. 
I am the post below you....
We could meet 1/2 way and really show 'em....


----------

